# Favourite Gangster Movies



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My Top Ten Gangster Movies in no particular order

White Heat - James Cagney

The Godfather Trilogy

Get Carter - Michael Caine

Scarface - Al Pacino

Goodfellas - Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci, Robert De Niro

The Krays - Gary and Martin Kemp

Long Good Friday - Bob Hoskins

Carlito's Way - Al Pacino

Dog Day Afternoon - Al Pacino

Angels With Dirty Face - James Cagney


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Now your talking









Carlitos way

Scarface

Goodfellas

Casino

Once apon a time in America

Snatch

Lock stock

Layer Cake

Chopper (Chopper Reid- Austrailia)

Ronnin

Heat


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope you don't mind if I stretch the boundaries a little to include "gangs" / "gangland" as well as out-and-out gangsters! Can't limit myself to just 10 either









In chronological order:

Key Largo (1948)

King Creole (1958)

Get Carter (1971)

Assault on Precinct 13 (1976)

The Warriors (1979)

The Long Good Friday (1980)

Rumble Fish (1983)

Mona Lisa (1986)

Stand By Me (1986)

Goodfellas (1990)

Romper Stomper (1992)

Carlito's Way (1993)

Plus a couple of TV programs that should get a speacial mention!

The Firm (1988 Alan Clarke TV)

The Fear (1988 Euston Films, I think???)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The Warriors (1979)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love "The Warriors", must get a copy. It's been donkey's since I last saw it.

"Warriors.....come out to play"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Different cover on mine


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool, mine's an ancient, grainy VHS


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I see amazon US do a directors cut version but not in the UK










I'll have a look round later I might just get a copy and revive some memories!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

"Sin City" from the last time







Personally, I don't like the comics transfered to film (well, I don't like the comics at all), but this one is great! The black/white/red/yellow concept of this movie with great comic-like effects is just great! The white blood is really awful and scary.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Millers Crossing.................Albert Finney

The Big Heat...............Glenn Ford

Point Blank....................Lee Marvin

Maltese Falcon

The Yakuza

The Big Sleep.................Robert Mitchum

Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia

The Outfit

Bonnie and Clyde

Marlowe....................James Garner


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Reservoir Dogs allways gets my vote.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> ←
> ​


Well that brought back memories....









I was living in Sheffield when it hit the UK, must have been about 1980? ....and various city councils banned it...I was lucky, Sheffield didn't, and I went to see twice in one week!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I suppose Goodfellas was good.

I really felt watching the film that I would have liked to have ripped Joe Pesci's head off, or rather his character part.

Some seriously deranged violence in that film done in a very nasty way.

Can only be met with equally and just as nasty retaliation.

Maybe that's what the Untouchables did. Took 'em on at their own game and beat them at it!!


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Always love it when people put the Godfather trilogy in as one movie.

anyway here is my 10 fave gangster movies.

The Godfather (part one)

Once Upon a Time in America

Goodfellas

Casino

The Godfather (part 2)

Road to Perdition

Carlitos Way

True Romance

Resevoir Dogs

Jacki Brown

Keep truckin.


----------

